# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant: Start Your Own Topic >  dr alp aslan este istanbul

## tjad

So im intrested if anybody has any experience with dr alp aslan of istanbul as im thinking of doing a ht with him. Everything seems profesional and the results ive seen are good but i cant find much in english anyway on google so if anybody knows more or has used him id like to know.

thanks

----------


## zammyne

I have transplanted my hair at his clinic. I transplanted my hair there with 6000 grafts about 1,5 year ago. I`m still bald and the result is terrible both in the transplanted area and the donor area where the hair is extracted! I would seriously avoid going there.. I can give you more detailed information by request!

Good luck!

----------


## Odowd

hi there I was   thinking of going to Dr alp Aslan I take it you wouldn't recommend him
   Regards Michael

----------


## zammyne

Well, I have changed my mind. The truth is that hair transplantaion and the regrowth of  hair is a long process. That`s something which is hided from you as a patient. 'The final result can in some cases take up to two years. My hair density looks far better now than it did four months ago. I would say there is a variation of hair loss from season to season as well. That`s partly natural , but it also takes couple of years before the transplanted hair starts it`s own natural cycle and synchronicity. Watch this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkiDIMWzuRA
I recommend you to do your own research as well. There are many clinics in Istanbul, and obviously it`s hard to say if someone else would perform a better job. 
Just to advise, always negotiate the price and don`t go for the price offered to you the first time. Turkish people are business men, and that`s something to consider. secondly make sure that the main surgeon is himself part of the team performing the surgery.
At last be realistic about the outcome. Transplanted hair is not like the hair you had before. Every new hair that grows out no matter how long after the transplantation will be thinner than the hair your had before. But don`t worry, the result will hopefully be very good!
Good luck!

----------


## megan mia

it is great to know actually

----------


## zammyne

Hi buddy! 
Did you have a hair transplant with Alp Aslan? How did the result turn out? Please let me know?

----------


## Oyster

Did they transplant 6000 Grafts in one session? This might have caused too much pressure on existing blood vessels and may have caused losing some of the implanted hairs..

And I am surprised that the final result can take 2 years to show. As far as i know, it's hardly 16 months, wow.

----------


## american guy

Bad doctor!!!  I had work done there.  It was very rushed and was like a grab for quick money.  The operation did not go well and I am hating the donor area.  He agreed to do just a bit because I have thin hair. I wanted 700 grafts, he said he could do 2000 and it ends up that he did 3300.  He did the extra grafts while i was out unconscious on the medication so i did not authorize it.   It turns out that I did not have 3300 to spare, either that or the assistant did a horrible job becuase my donor area looks like a piece of raw meat with no hair on it after 2 weeks.  It was brutal and rushed and horrible.  It is a nightmare.  Be very careful going to turkey for this kind of operation.  The price is very low but so is the quaility of the work.

----------


## american guy

> Bad doctor!!!  I had work done there.  It was very rushed and was like a grab for quick money.  The operation did not go well and I am hating the donor area.  He agreed to do just a bit because I have thin hair. I wanted 700 grafts, he said he could do 2000 (the number we agreed on) and it ends up that he did 3300.  He did the extra grafts while i was out unconscious on the medication so i did not authorize it.   It turns out that I did not have 3300 to spare, either that or the assistant did a horrible job becuase my donor area looks like a piece of raw meat with no hair on it after 2 weeks.  It was brutal and rushed and horrible.  It is a nightmare.  Be very careful going to turkey for this kind of operation.  The price is very low but so is the quaility of the work.


 The doctors in Turkey have a message board team (i met one) who in different languages go thru message boards and post good things about the doctors.  this doctor upsold me about the number of grafts needed.  he did massive transsection both in the hair donor and in the hair recipient area.  he did not do the surgery himself as is required in the USA FOR GOOD REASON!!!!  he comes in the room for a minute (as stated in the above post) the doctor was such a good talker and the technician was fast so i assumed he was very experienced.  he is very experienced but it was too fast.  Hair transplants are only good for first timers.  If you transsect the donor your screwed.  look up pictures of transsected donor areas and of good donor areas.  if they transect the recipient area your screwed.  turkey may be good at doing totally bald people because theres less of a chance of risk and people with no existing scars on the back of the head.  

So when you read doctors statements its because sometimes they are paid.  sometimes the doctors themselves are paid.

----------


## american guy

To sum it up they probably have a group of website publicists that post as people not just doctors that post as turkish customers.  Turkey is a horrible horrible place for hair transplant.  Not so horrible for completely bald people and i mean completely bald with virgin scalp and no scars on the back of the head  but if you have hair and have scars do not go there.  If this website takes down this post because they get paid it is the worst thing you can do.  It is similar to ruining a persons life.  [quote=american guy;211900]the doctors in turkey have a message board team (i met one) who in different languages go thru message boards and post good things about the doctors.  This doctor upsold me about the number of grafts needed.  He did massive transsection both in the hair donor and in the hair recipient area.  He did not do the surgery himself as is required in the usa for good reason!!!!  He comes in the room for a minute (as stated in the above post) the doctor was such a good talker and the technician was fast so i assumed he was very experienced.  He is very experienced but it was too fast.  Hair transplants are only good for first timers.  If you transsect the donor your screwed.  Look up pictures of transsected donor areas and of good donor areas.  If they transect the recipient area your screwed.  Turkey may be good at doing totally bald people because theres less of a chance of risk and people with no existing scars on the back of the head.  

So when you read doctors statements its because sometimes they are paid.  Sometimes the doctors themselves are paid.

----------


## pecstretch

Hello, I've been reading the posts here and am wondering why those who posted seem to have bad experiences with Dr Alp Aslan.  This doctor is qualified and seems to have a strong reputation, from what google is telling me.  He has his ISHRS.  He has a more moderate approach in terms of the grafts he wants to transplant on me (3000-3500 vs other clinics who want to do 4000).  His price is moderate.  I'm choosing between him and Dr Melike Kulahci and am wondering if anyone has advice.  There is hardly any info on Dr Aslan which is a concern for me, and the posts here don't really help much.  I'm 34 years old and this would be my first hair transplant.

----------


## JoeTillman

The ISHRS is an educational foundation only and has no mandate to indicate quality. If you have a hard time finding information that can be helpful you have to ask yourself why. I strongly advise you to stick with IAHRS doctors only especially in Turkey. I've been to Turkey twice and I know the market well. Hair transplant surgery in and of itself is a gamble and outside of the IAHRS the odds are not in your favour.

----------


## pecstretch

I can understand with some clinics offering something "too good to be true" there is for sure a bit of a gamble.  But from what I've seen (at least with the clinics I've contacted) there is a high level of care, strong technology, and well trained surgeons in Turkey.  You just have to do some research.  That doesn't seem like a gamble to me.  Just being wise.  Joe, why are you placing such a high emphasis on IAHRS?  I'm not familiar with it.  I can't even find my local surgeon here in Edmonton, Alberta  (Canada) on that site:   Dr Nakatsui, see: http://www.drnakatsui.com/.  And from what I understand he has a great reputation.

----------


## J_B_Davis

> I can understand with some clinics offering something "too good to be true" there is for sure a bit of a gamble.  But from what I've seen (at least with the clinics I've contacted) there is a high level of care, strong technology, and well trained surgeons in Turkey.  You just have to do some research.  That doesn't seem like a gamble to me.  Just being wise.  Joe, why are you placing such a high emphasis on IAHRS?  I'm not familiar with it.  I can't even find my local surgeon here in Edmonton, Alberta  (Canada) on that site:   Dr Nakatsui, see: http://www.drnakatsui.com/.  And from what I understand he has a great reputation.


 If youre not familiar with the IAHRS then you certainly have not done any real research into hair transplantation and are lucky that you found this forum. Joe Tillman puts such high  emphasis on the IAHRS because he one of the few real experts who posts on these forums. Listen to the guy, he knows what hes talking about.

----------


## pecstretch

I will look into it more.  I certainly do appreciate the feedback and this forum.  Thanks.

----------


## JoeTillman

I know Dr. Nakatsui personally and I think he's a really good hair transplant surgeon. If you don't mind someone that doesn't specialize in hair restoration only then he's a solid choice, especially if you live relatively nearby. 

I place emphasis on the IAHRS compared to the ISHRS because of what I said earlier. The ISHRS is not a policing organization. They do not accept membership based on skill but rather whether or not one is a hair transplant doctor. One need only pass a basic exam and you're in. It is essentially a learning and sharing organization where memebers learna and teach each other through various workshops and of course the annual meeting held in different parts of the world. This year it is in Chicago. With the IAHRS you actually have to demonstrate quality, competence, solid patient care and of course have few complaints of your work from patients. There are 1200 members of the ISHRS, there are about 68 members of the IAHRS. 

Regarding Turkey, I know the market and I work with a doctor in Istanbul that is a member of the IAHRS and he does the entire procedure himself. The majority of the Turkish hair transplant market is a circus. "Agents" working on up to 30% commission rates do anything and evertything to get your butt in the chair of the doctor they are repping for that month (before they move on to another doctor) and with up to 20 patinets being worked on in one day, in one clinic, by a small army of technicians only a doctor to draw the hairline, it is a money making machine and is what I call "conveyor belt" hair transplantation. I actually went undercover to one of these clinics as a patient visiting for consultation back in June and it was a scary experience. 

The key to finding a clinic in any country comes down to one component. Consistency. I don't care if it is a technician only clinic that does 20 patients a day or a doctor only clinic that performs one procedure a day. If results are consistently great, day in and day out, then that is what matters but so far I've not seen anything remotely resembling consistency in the least with these types of clinics which is why I strongly recommended staying away from such places and stick with IAHRS clinics only.

----------


## american guy

Im now 2 months out from the procedure. It was the worst experience of my life. It did not get better. I saw a usa specialist and he confirmed that alp aslan is horrible. Really bad overharvesting of donor.

----------


## american guy

Please please please do NOT GO to Alp Aslan. I am trying to save you

----------


## rahala808

Hi american guy,
Sorry to hear about your experience. I had the similar issue with the same doctor. It was brutal and my donor area is ruined. Can you contact me to see what solutions your US doctor suggested?

----------


## rahala808

My experience with Alp Aslan is the worst experience in my life. It is a nightmare. I had my HT 6 weeks ago. I cannot describe how I feel. it is a complete mess. 6 weeks of agony. I knew it from the day of the operation. Alp Aslan lied to me about everything. He lies with no shame. He told me over the phone that he uses manual extraction and when I said I heard a sound behind my ear, he said he uses micro motor. When I asked him about my donor capacity he said I have a good donor area and he could extract 10000 grafts. He said he will do the whole surgery himself and he swore by God that he will do it all. He said that he does not have any surgeries on that day because it was booked for me and I did not see him until the last step which was the implantation.  His consultation was about 3 minutes and I thought we will continue the consultation in the clinic as he said to me we will meet in the clinic but I did not see him and he did not even make the incisions. He said I will need 4000 to 4500 and he ended up taking 4700 grafts. He called his assistants doctors with no shame and his representative told me later that this “doctor” that Aslan claimed he  was the one he did the extraction  is just an assistant and when I told Aslan about that , he said but 'yes he is not a doctor but you had  the best team with you'. He just lies with no shame at all. OMG, IT IS A JOKE that he is still practicing. ASLAN HAS NO MEDICAL ETHICS AT ALL. They sedate you and ruin your head and your life. I was having tachycardia during the operation and I was drowsy from the sedation and I tried to call any one for help but they do not speak English and they were laughing and continued their work. The interpreters left after the hair cut and I did not see them till the next day.  It was the worst experience in my life. I felt like being stuttered while being extremely tired and drowsy. I cannot believe it. Please Do not believe Aslan; he does not care about you. He just wants your money.  I would rather be completely bald on the top but look like normal bald people. I do not know what to do. I consulted a hair transplant surgeon who told me that 'they butchered you" and the donor area is over harvested. I asked Aslan’s representative to send me pictures of the donor area for some patients after the operation  and he told me they do not have photos for the donor area for their patients because the front part is the sign  of the success of the operation. OMG, I remembered that they put a bandage with antibiotic cream on the donor area after the operation and they did not take photos. . I have chosen him because he is a HT patient himself and everything seems professional till the reception. Everything there looks organized and clean in the clinic reception only  but inside the clinic room, there is just a chair with a lamp. I am looking for body hair transplant or scalp micro pigmentation from the 2nd week of surgery because of the look of the donor area(exactly like American guy described), raw red meat. The experience that I had with these people and the lies I heard from "a medical doctor" and his staff all are increasing my worries day after day when I see no improvement in the donor area and when I saw american guy comment, my doubts confirmed and my worries increased. I am now in a continues nightmare. My life completely stopped.  I am checking thousands of pictures of the donor area and nothing like mine, uneven on both sides, two empty spaces, very fine scanty hair which started to appear after 2 weeks, asymmetric and looks like a child was drawing on a piece of paper.  If I was with a trustworthy doctor or an ethical doctor, I would not care even with the same state as I will have some hope that I will improve one day or have a clear honest report of my situation but every single thing is a lie. You do not know what happened, who did what, how many grafts taken, you do not know anything with these people.  With the experience and lies, I feel ashamed and angry. I If I knew that will happen to me, I would pay thousands to avoid going there but unfortunately clock does not go back. SO, I TOTALLY AGREE WITH AMERICAN GUY AND I BELIEVE THAT HE IS GENUINELY TRYING TO SAVE YOU. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE SAVE YOUR LIFE AND DO NOT GO TO ALP ASLAN.

----------


## american guy

Everything you said is true the guy is a liar and has no shame.  They give you hard knock out drugs so you cant move and he has his horrible technicians do the work even tho he promised you he would do the work.  He is the worst.  He should be in jail.

----------


## JoeTillman

> Everything you said is true the guy is a liar and has no shame.  They give you hard knock out drugs so you cant move and he has his horrible technicians do the work even tho he promised you he would do the work.  He is the worst.  He should be in jail.


 AmericanGuy and Rahala808,

I hate reading about your respective experiences in Turkey. I know it is roll of the dice with these unknown clinics that have cheap prices and slick websites. I've been to Turkey twice and the second time there I went into one of these mill clinics "undercover" to see how they herd patients through. I walked out scared for the nearly one dozen patients I saw in the clinic. Is it possible for either of you to share photos of your donor? It would help countless others and it may help you to get some valuable input from the community.

----------


## american guy

Ill post an image.    How can i contact rahala?  I think he needs someone to talk to I know because this is very hard to deal with.  You cant private message from what i can see?  Also how do you post images on this site?

----------


## JoeTillman

> Ill post an image.    How can i contact rahala?  I think he needs someone to talk to I know because this is very hard to deal with.  You cant private message from what i can see?  Also how do you post images on this site?


 You can hit "reply" in your next post and then click "go advanced" at the bottom right. In the list of icons above the body of the post you can see an icon (when you hover) that allows you to add an attachement. This will take you to a master page that will show all of the files you've uploaded in the past (which you haven't yet) but there is a button on the upper right that says "add file". Click this to upload. If you need help just contact the admins of this website and I'm sure they can help you.

For contact with Rahala808, maybe make a new yahoo account just for hair related correspondence then post it up.

----------


## rahala808

Thanks Joe and american guy. I paid 3500$ to Alp Aslan to ruin my head. He asked to pay half in cash and half in credit.There are good and trustworthy doctors in Turkey with less than his price. These people are making millions from ruining people lives and they are able to pay the media to do more advertising.  He was on the Turkish TV couple of days ago.  I think IAHRS should look at this and investigate it. I sent a complaint to ministry of health and Turkish medical association . By Turkish law, it is not allowed to be operated by someone who is not a doctor. I do not know how to contact IAHRS. I just can not believe what happened. How could someone be horrible and careless like that. Alp Aslan has a gang not a team and they treat people like animals. They all should be in jail.  I am now7 weeks  post op and no improvement.  I avoid looking in the mirror or taking photos not to feel down.I lost my job. 7 weeks in agony, in a shock, waking up every night with a night mare.cursing myself every minute to trust that doctor orof having this procedure.

----------


## rahala808

Hi American guy. how are you?

----------


## american guy

Rahala please email me at elaidback123 at yahoo dot com.   My experience is about the same as yours.  I too would like to try to stop this from happening to other people.  I also lost my job.  It was a very good job I have been seeing doctors for both my depression and for repairs.  I had hair and just needed a touch up but got my life ruined.  I think its important to not let this ruin us and to win against this man.

----------


## american guy

I have emails where it says in writing that alp aslan would perform the operation.  He did not perform the operation.  Horrible man.

----------


## rahala808

Hi, Do you mean emails in writing from Alp Aslan clinic stating that he will do the operation himself? The guy is a compulsive liar. He swore by god in the holy month Ramadan that he will do the operation himself and he has no other surgeries on that day because it was booked for me and I did not see him till the last step what do you expect from this kind of behavior. A medical doctor doing that after the oath. He must stop ruining people lives for few dollars.
I had hair as well and now the donor area looks disfigured. How is your donor area looking after 2 months, is it covered even with thin hair or still bald. Mine still bald and thin after 7 weeks.

----------


## rahala808

I emailed you.

----------


## american guy

Sucks

----------


## american guy

Its upside down but there it is  i plan on getting smp and keeping it short. I think its all i can do. The guy wrecked it

----------


## american guy

Notice the top is fine. My front was fine also. All i wanted was a touch up and alp aslan drugged me and destroyed my hair.  I had no idea this was even possible

----------


## american guy

Heres another.

----------


## rahala808

Mine is worse than yours. How many lives destroyed by this guy?  and he is still practicing. His place should be and will be in a jail.

----------


## rahala808

Mine is worse than yours. Alp Aslan should be in jail.

----------


## rahala808

Alp Aslan and people like him is making millions on people health and lives. What does he think he's doing?  a bad hair cut which will be corrected by time? I wish I paid him that money to have a bad haircut and went away. I would like other people on this forum to avoid our non correctable mistakes.

----------


## rahala808

I will send a written complaint to IAHRS as I do not know their email. I wrote to the Turkish ministry of health and Turkish medical association. I will sue him as well.

----------


## american guy

Mr Joe Tillman- Do you have any advice to fix the situation and what we can do to Alp Aslan?  It kills me to think he took money for this and will keep going with no opposition.

----------


## rahala808

I still can not believe what happened to me. I am still in shock. Please be careful when you go to Turkey for HT. It is like Russian roulette game. I can not stop blaming myself to believe Alp Aslan and to choose him. On the other hand I was deceived by a medical Dr who should at least have some ethics especially if he is a hair transplant patient himself like Alp Aslan but unforetunatly I found a doctor operating dirty business. I did not see them doing procedures on others or check the clinic before surgery because if I checked it, I would never do it. 
The whole thing is a set up including Dr assistants and interpreter. Nothing medical or valuable. They just want you there and they do what ever it takes to get you in the operating room what happen after that, it does not matter. They do not care. Every one dispears, like in my case, the Dr, the interpreters and they leave you drowsy in hands of unknown people who ruin your head. 
Again It is a dirty business operating by a medical Dr who get  dirty money  based on people real suffer, sorrow and  disfigurement.
Hair transplant can destroy lives, the failure is not just the hair grow or not It is every step of the procedure and the main thing choosing an ethical and skilled  Dr both are important generally and especially  in some foreign countries.

----------


## rahala808

I still can not believe what happened to me. I am still in shock. Please be careful when you go to Turkey for HT. It is like Russian roulette game. I can not stop blaming myself to believe Alp Aslan and to choose him. On the other hand I was deceived by a medical Dr who should at least have some ethics especially if he is a hair transplant patient himself like Alp Aslan but unforetunatly I found a doctor operating dirty business. I did not see them doing procedures on others or check the clinic before surgery because if I checked it, I would never do it. 
The whole thing is a set up including Dr assistants and interpreter. Nothing medical or valuable. They just want you there and they do what ever it takes to get you in the operating room what happen after that, it does not matter. They do not care. Every one dispears, like in my case, the Dr, the interpreters and they leave you drowsy in hands of unknown people who ruin your head. 
Again It is a dirty business operating by a medical Dr who get  dirty money  based on people real suffer, sorrow and  disfigurement.
Hair transplant can destroy lives, the failure is not just the hair grow or not It is every step of the procedure and the main thing choosing an ethical and skilled  Dr both are important generally and especially  in some foreign countries.

----------


## JoeTillman

Rahala808 and American Guy. We're on live tonight, 5 p.m. PST on The Bald Truth. You are welcome to tune in and call the show to talk about your experience.

1.888.659.3727

----------


## american guy

I had my 1st smp session today.  It felt good to do it. The rezult cant b seen yet its just red right now.  I have 2 sessions left.   The clinic was scalp asthetics of tampa.  It was clean comfortable and professional. Heres a pic. I have a feeling that fue followed by smp will become popular as they compliment each other. Ill post more pics in the following weeks.

----------


## Winston

Dear American guy,

Please carefully read our Forum Posting Rules & Terms of Service under the category of Physician Complaints. 

You have posted prior complaints that are still being hosted and are visible on this forum.
We appreciate your frustration with this clinic and your situation, however you have been allowed to voice your grievances and now you are in direct violation of our TOS. As per our TOS, your last post will be deleted and this thread will be closed.

Thank you for your understanding in this matter.

----------

